# Dog walk question.....



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Does anyone know what the specifications are for the dog walk? My club is trying to decide whether or not there should be slats on the up and down ramps of the dog walk. We have several instructors that feel there should be slats but, one instructor says no to the slats. Thanks for your input. ACM


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

What club/venue do most of your members plan on competing in? I would figure that out and then check out the rules and reg's which should give you all the requirements for the different equipment.

Good luck.

(not that it matters because I equipment is AAC but my DW has slats and the slats have to be less than a 1/4 inch high


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I was hoping you would reply Lynn. Mostly AKC and CPE. The instructor that disagrees with the slats on the DW competes in AKC. His reasoning it that it will change the stride of the dog. The other instructors have stated that the reason the slats are on the DW is so the dog can distinguish between it and the teeter. What are your feelings? Thanks.


----------



## Clamothe (Jan 20, 2011)

agility collie mom said:


> I was hoping you would reply Lynn. Mostly AKC and CPE. The instructor that disagrees with the slats on the DW competes in AKC. His reasoning it that it will change the stride of the dog. The other instructors have stated that the reason the slats are on the DW is so the dog can distinguish between it and the teeter. What are your feelings? Thanks.


I don't know why there are slats, but there are slats in CPE and AKC. NADAC is the only venue that I know of that doesn't have slats.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Clamothe said:


> there are slats in CPE and AKC.


+2

If you're building an AKC DW the obstancle is normally 3 12' planks, with the top plank 4' above the ground. The slats (11 on each inclined plank) are 3/8-1/2" tall and 3/4-6/4" wide, spaced at 10-14" intervals and not within 4" of the contact zone.

It's all in the regulations...look under equipment specs. CPE equipment is essentially identical to AKC. I'm building an AKC DW plank atm hence the regurgitating of numbers off the top of my head lol.


If his argument is that slats would change the stride of the dog, that's all the more reason to practice on equipment that's the same as you'll see in competition (in this case, with slats)


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Shaina said:


> +2
> 
> If you're building an AKC DW the obstancle is normally 3 12' planks, with the top plank 4' above the ground. The slats (11 on each inclined plank) are 3/8-1/2" tall and 3/4-6/4" wide, spaced at 10-14" intervals and not within 4" of the contact zone.
> 
> ...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone the DW is already built. We are just going to add the slats. (Which I can precut, predrill and prefinish.) Then all I have to do is attach them. We are really excited about the new DW which replaces our smaller practice DW. Since we are in the new building we have the space for the regulation one. Yeah!


----------

